# Delivery and PP care



## Mvillarreal (Aug 13, 2013)

Our practice is starting to break up patient's maternity care, they will see one doctor for all of their antepartum visits and then see another doctor for their delivery/postpartum. We will be breaking up the coding but there has been much discussion in our office as to whether or not its appropriate to bill 59410 (vag delivery w/ postpartum care) or 59409 (vag delivery only) and 59430 (postpartum care only). The doctor performing delivery will also be performing postpartum care so I feel it would be appropriate to use 59410. Another opinion is that we can not bill postpartum care until patient has actually been seen for their 6 week pospartum visit. That doesn't seem right to me considering we bill regular bundled deliveries (59400) prior to patient being seen for their 6 week visit and that includes postpartum care??? HELP I need input, think I might be overthinking this one.


----------



## stephmhut (Aug 13, 2013)

when you say see different providers, are these providers within your practice? Or providers from a different practice?


----------



## Mvillarreal (Aug 14, 2013)

Within our practice


----------



## stephmhut (Aug 15, 2013)

you wouldnt bill those separate. Since they are within your group practice using the same tax-id. A patient can rotate through providers (which is suggested based on whose on call when they go to deliver). So it would be a global delivery 59400 or 59510. The only time you bill visits is if they transfer in or out and dont meet the minimum 8 visits required for a global or they are being seen for a 'sick' visit (someone not included on OB global or outside normal routine care). You also need to look at what type of insurance they have. Here in maryland all state medicaid and MCO's dont pay for globals so we have to bill everything separate. So all those things factor in on how you bill someones prenatals.


----------



## Mvillarreal (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, I'll look into that. Thank you for your help!


----------

